# Pulp Jason??



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

According to the Boston Metro, Quentin Tarantino has been approached by New Line Cinema to write AND direct the next installment of Friday the 13th. According to the newspaper, Tarantino is considering the offer.

My question is, what is this going to be like? My prediction.... Jason will finally start talking....ALOT. And every other word out of his mouth is going to be mahfahka. Add some 70's style surf music and Samuel L, and we could have an oscar contender here.

One thing is for sure, if Quentin decides to do this, the blood & gore level should be about the same as a regular Friday film.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This has been all over the horror sites while we were away in Florida. I read it when I got back and couldn't believe it. I don't know what to think of this. Really I don't. It could either be really good, or really bad.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Perhaps Camp Crystal Lake is one of those places Jules Winfield went after delivering the suitcase to Marsellus Wallace in *Pulp Fiction.* One can imagine Samuel Jackson aiming a beretta at Kane Hodder going "ENGLISH MOTHER****ER; DO YOU SPEAK IT?!?" "Do you read the Bible, Jason? There's this passage I got memorised, sort of fits this occasion..."

The Bride really did a number on the Japanese Yakuza sect known as the Crazy 88's. I wouldn't mind seeing Uma going toe-to-toe with Pamela Voorhees favorite son.

But then maybe Mr. Blonde could raise up from the dead like Jason did in Part VI, tie him to a chair and cut his ear off while listening to Stealers Wheel. 

Seriously though, I would like to see Quentin's take on the Friday series. He can do no worse than Steve Miner did on Part 3, Danny Steinman on Part V, Rob Hedden on VIII, and the worst of the lot James Isaac (who should never be allowed on the pain of death to direct another film) on *Jason X.* Even if it doesn't really follow the Friday continuity, it still should be something to see and would rake in some serious bankroll. Tarantino can do no wrong in my eyes.

I would like to see it play out something like this: The survivors of the Crystal Lake Massacre's have somehow formed a sort of support group which would include folks like Thom Matthews, Amy Steel, Lar Park Lincoln, Dana Kimmel, Jennifer Cooke (you get the picture) and after talking over their various near brushes with death, decide the best way to conquer their demons, would be to rid the world the scourge of Jason Voorhees forever. They pool their various financial resources to hire some hitmen to take the hockey masked maniac totally out. Since QT has talked about bringing to screen a story involving the Vega brothers, they would be a good pair to tackle the situation. Travolta and Madsen wouldn't be two mofo's you would want to **** with, not even a mean murder machine like Voorhees. Seth Gecko (*From Dusk Till Dawn*)has had some experience with Vampire's and killing a maniacal zombie shouldn't be too awfully different. Maybe Winston Wolfe's unique problem solving skills could be called into play

To sum it up, this film would most likely star Michael Madsen, Kane Hodder, Steve Buscemi, Uma Thurman, Samuel L. Jackson and Tim Roth; or at least some of them since he likes to work with these particular people, the exception being Hodder. Tarantino would probably make a cameo and be on the recieving end of a machete. It really could go anyway, but the above is what I would personally really like to see happen. I hope he gets the job.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Apparently, Tarantino won't be directing another "Friday" flick; it could all be a ruse to get folks off his back about it. _Dread Central_ has the scoop right here straight from The Man's mouth himself. http://www.horrorchannel.com/dread/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=1152

Sad news indeed, if it's true.


----------

